# Scenting Candles?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to make some scented wax or candles to use with my candle warmer. I have plenty of wax, but I'm not sure what to use to scent it. Should I just use essential oils or do I need to buy something else. I don't want to use essential oils if it's going to take a lot of them because it's not cheap. The idea is to make them to save money, so if the cost of the essential oils is more expensive than just buying new candles I don't want to do that. I also don't want to use a store bought product that has a lot of "bad" stuff added to it. 

If you make your own scented candles, what do you use?

Thanks


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

The only scented waxes I've made were wickless and soy wax based. I used fragrance oils at 3 - 5%, IIRC (it's been a looooong time!)...example would be 95% wax, 5% FO by weight.

Hmmm...I think I need to dig out my stuff and make some!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking I would make wickless candles or those little squares you can buy. I have a store bought candle on the warmer now, and it is really strong. So strong that I'm going to have to turn it off because my eyes are watering.

Where would I buy fragrance oil? I've found some online, but I prefer a brick and mortar store so that I can smell the fragrances before I buy them.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know about where you are, but the only B&M stores around here that carry FOs would be Michael's and Joann...to me, they're not worth buying. Google "fragrance oil" and look for sample sizes...some will be expensive, some not so much.

Just a few I've ordered from in the past and been happy with:

Sweetcakes
Brambleberry
From Nature With Love
Save On Scents _Note - HUGE selection and they sell what they call "sniffies" which is a sampler of 5 FOs of your choice in tiny little vials for less than $3.50 and free shipping I think)_
Rusticescentuals
The Scent Works

That ought to get you started.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'm close to Lexington so I have access to a lot of stores like Michael's and Joann, but I'll check out those sites first.

Thanks again


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I can find oils at Walmart!

Here's how I make scented wax "circles" or "ovals". The shape will be determined by the shape of the bowl of your candle/square warmer. I have only done this in a non-electric warmer

Take two tealights, remove both the wick and the aluminum base. Place both onto your candle melter. Light a tealight underneath to begin melting.

When the wax has melted, add several drops of scented oil. Let wax "circle" cool. Place the warmer into the freezer for about 5-10 min. This helps in removing the wax circle. Sometimes I have to use the edge of a butter knife to get it out.

Place in ziplock baggies and mark the fragrance name onto it. Anytime you want to use one it fits right onto your warmer!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

An essential oil may be more economical to use. You use less, and the scent lasts longer. I use them in my soaps. I'm going to make candles this year, too. I've decided on orange essential oil because it goes with Christmas nicely. Citrus e.o. are cheap.


----------

